# Parlor Guitars



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting an old parlor guitar for open tuning type stuff and have been keeping my eyes open for an old Harmony Stella or something similar to that. 

I've also been entertaining the idea of getting a new one but for the amount that I will be playing this, I can't justify spending the cash. 

Anyone else here a parlor player or looking to get one that can pass on some wisdom about particular models?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Art & Lutherie Ami, Fantastic little guitars, Solid Top, Canadian made, and you can get them on KIJIJI used for fairly cheap or brand new for around $300.

I have one and it's become my favorite acoustic. Its small, sounds great, sits great on the lap for couch playing, I'm not worried if my kids touch it.

My good friend picked mine up and bought a used on on kijiji for like $150.

A&L Series

Steve's Music Store Acoustic Guitars


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Art & Lutherie, Ami Cedar Antique Burst Guitar - Edmonton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems like a great buy and exactly what I'm looking for! Thanks, I'll have to contact the seller.

*Shakes fist at GC* Always making me spend money!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

_*Love*_ parlour guitars.

The Loar seem to make some nice parlour guitars for a decent price. The few reviews I've read were positive.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I'll have to give those a gander as well.

They remind me a bit of Recording Kings which have also sparked my interest.

Ultimately, my intention is to mainly use it to noodle around the house with, keep it in open tunings and use my LR Baggs M1 in it for live shows. 

I had a sound like this in mind (coincidently, I'm seeing them tonight):

'Killing Time' by Whitehorse - YouTube


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I had my lunch with George Gruhn in 2009, he remarked that well-designed 00-style guitars can be every bit as loud, and project every bit as well, as dreadnaughts and jumbos. True, parlours are often _*played*_ in a more quiet manner (and I like them because they can sound more intimate), but they don't have to be.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I love my Larrivée P-03.
The sound is unbelievable, that guitar totally changed my way of playing and looking at acoustic guitars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, What are you going to do or get?

The suspense is killing us!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

HAHA, nothing yet. The seller hasn't returned my message. I had every intention on hitting up a few shops this weekend but got side-tracked. Hopefully I'll get out to try a few before I make my mind up.


----------



## mindwave (Dec 30, 2019)

Here I found great parlor guitars for sale and hope you like them. All of them in good looks great and at best price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy necro bump...


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW, no kidding! If anyone cares, back in 2012, I bought a Recording King parlour that has served as my couch guitar since. A great guitar for the price!


----------



## PeterLeyenaar (Nov 26, 2020)

Just recently bought an Art&Lutherie Roadhouse discrete Q
When it arrived I was dissapointed, sounding dull and tinny, action was way to high on the nut, strings cheap light ones, one hour after I unpacked it ,I took it to Jamie Wiens , a well known and accomplished luthier here in Cranbrook, builder of high quality guitars and mandolins (not inexpensive)
Jamie worked on the guitar for over an hour, reworked the nut and bridge and did a bunch of other things, oiled the fretboard , cleaned the guitar , put on a nice set of Martin medium strings and voila : a new guitar , very nice sounding nice lows, sparkling mids and highs , a pleasure to play and listen too, even Jamie was impressed.
The feel in the hand is very good and one can sit on the couch and play it forever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't have a parlour guitar specifically, but I am attracted to small body acoustics. Except for its weight, which I mostly don't notice while playing, the 12 fret Dobro is very comfortable. Also have a 13 fret House slothead, cutaway Cervantes crossover, and a La Patrie classical. The House isn't any quieter than my larger guitars, at least to my ears in large rooms.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here as Mooh. I like small body acoustics too. I have a Martin 0015 as well as a Taylor GS Mini. I've gotten an Ami which I gave to someone and it was okay. I also gave an S&P parlour guitar to my granddaughter. That one played well too. So I guess what I'm saying is you don't need to get a parlour guitar if you want a smaller bodied acoustic. The GS Mini is definitely one to look at. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was just recently looking at these (as showcased by Acoustic Guitar magazine). They retail for $250 US. L&M on-line for $350. Cool little rig, especially considering it comes with the pickup. I can imagine this would sound even better in a open tuning.


----------



## PeterLeyenaar (Nov 26, 2020)

Smaller than dreadnought guitars : I had a Martin D10E dreadnought, beautiful guitar , gorgeous sound, however,
I found I was setting it down frequently, tired in the arm , uncomfortable hanging over it, I am an average size person,5'8, that's why I bought the Art and Lutherie Discrete parlor.
Missing the Martin Sound, I now have an Martin Djr-10e on the way from Tomlee Music in Vancouver, free shipping,
but by the time it gets here its been almost 2 weeks, they say Xmas rush.
I listened to many videos for hours on end, through high quality headphones (planars) it seemed that this was the best option in my price range, in the meantime I sold the Martin D10E for what I payed for it, so no loss, the person who bought it was really happy, (having a hard time not to show his glee, never seen anyone leave so fast)
I'll post a picture when I get the Martin D-jr 10e.

By the way , this is a really nice web site , I joined only a few weeks ago, I am totally impressed , very complete and professional, some one put a lot of work in to this, kudos.
-


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Came across this Art & Lutherie AMI Parlour(?) for $95 in Kitchener.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## PeterLeyenaar (Nov 26, 2020)

Here is my new Parlor: Martin DJr-10E sapele solid woods, delivered Sunday morning(didn't know they delivered on Sundays).
I let it warm up to room temperature and tried it after a couple of hours.
Great guitar, very easy to play , great sound, slight buzzing on the E and B strings on the first , second and third frets,
so another visit with Jamie Wiens the Luthier here in Cranbrook required.
I am totally happy with my on-line purchase.
Tom Lee in Langley and Vancouver: good store to deal with, informative, good communication and punctual.
My Art&Lutherie (shown above) is now for sale, don't need 2 guitars


----------

